# Update Post #15 - Sad News - Meet Samson



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is Samson, who has become quite the traveler the past few days. Pretty sure he's a mix of some sort; he has been diagnosed with a liver shunt. Over the past few days, he's made the trip from Pennsylvania to Wisconsin where he will be treated. I picked him up this morning in Joliet and delivered him to Mary Palmer with NMR in Racine.

The photo doesn't show how sweet he is - I was trying to take the picture with my phone and hold the leash at the same time! 

He is quite a little sweetie and a very snuggly little boy. Prayers for a successful surgery.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! He's precious. Do you have a close-up of his face?

He sooo looks like my Wee Ringo ~ :wub:

Bless your heart for jumping in. I will certainly pray for this, most precious of souls.

We love you,

Deb and Gang


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a long way to travel for that sick baby. I hope he can be helped and live a very long life.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope that his surgery goes well and that he can recover okay.
He does look very sweet.
Maybe he has some Poodle in him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery for sweet Samson.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - thanks so much for helping this sweetie on his journey to surgery. :grouphug:Sampson looks very sweet. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to him for successful surgery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh he's so sweet. How is he today?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope Samson has a smooth surgery and recovery. He looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope he recovers from this and lives a long life full of love!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sending out prayers for a successful surgery/recovery for Samson.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

sending lots and lots of prayers for a safe and successful surgery!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well hello Samson!  You look sweet as pie! :wub:

I hope he gets fixed up and recovers! I know with a wonderful momma by his side, he can do anything!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary is still waiting for test results but we're concerned that he may have more problems than "just" a liver shunt. Please keep this little sweetie in your prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We just received this update from Mary Palmer on sweet little Samson. I'm crying as I post this:

" Unfortunately the news about Sam is not what we had hoped. Sam has just about no liver function left. His white cell blood count is through the roof. Because of this surgery is not possible. I am so sad over this, if we could have gotten him sooner perhaps the prognosis might be different. The diarrhea has gone out of control and changing meds has not helped. He is in intensive care at this time. He is so sweet, it is hard to believe that his condition is so serious. The Vets who are over seeing him have consulted with a specialist at the University and provided them with all the new test results we have done. It is farther suspected that there maybe someHydroencepohalitis and perhaps even more going on with this little guy. 
Because he was purchased at a pet store it is certain that he came out of a puppy mill, when can we shut down these despicable places and charge the people who run them. 
Sam will be kept comfortable for as long as possible, but they believe it is only a matter of a few weeks at the most."


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That poor little baby! Prayers for such a little man and lots of hugs going out to those that are caring for him!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is so sad and devastating. Poor little guy! Yes you are so right. These pet stores/puppymills need to be shut down once and for all ! I'm hoping for a miracle for this little one !


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear this news. how tragic.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Oh Maggie. Really the ending we were hoping he wouldn't be facing. Thank you so much for helping in trying to give him a chance. :smootch: If only more people knew pet shops carry puppy mill pups,and did something about it, maybe this suffering could end. i'm so sorry and praying that the little guy is taken good care of and comfortable. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Poor little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh too too bad for this little guy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, this is so sad. Truly tragic. Just breaks my heart. :crying 2: I'm glad he's at least someplace where he is comfortable and cared for.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This pisses me off to no end. I hate those mill s.o.b.'s. I pray, within my lifetime, I am able to witness justice done, and see them ALL shut down, fined, and neutered.

My heart breaks for wee little Sam. I know his final weeks will be comfy, and full of love. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Samson.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Tragic. God bless Samson. Sweet Maggie, I'm so sorry.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:that breaks my heart, poor little Samson:smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry that the news wasn't better. I pray he has some peace and comfort. Thank you for being there for him and letting him know he is loved.

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Samson.:crying:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Poor little thing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that is so sad  Poor little Munchkin. Good that he is getting the best care and love that he can at this time.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh isn't that just awful and heartbreaking. Poor Samson. It would have been so wonderful for him to be in someone's love filled home. I'm so sorry. God love you for helping him. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's so upsetting, it breaks my heart. I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*I hate puppy mills!!!*

This poor little guy never had a chance.:crying 2: I'm so sad his short life had so much misery. Everyone involved in his rescue and last days of care are such angels.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry... :'( I hate when you try so hard to help, but you're too late... I'm sending out thoughts to both you and Samson.. My heart is broken...


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My heart is breaking for poor Samson.:smcry:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:'(


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no, I am in tears. Poor little man didn't even have a chance at a normal life.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how very sad!!!!! It breaks my heart and I've not even met him... how much more it must be for those of you who worked and still are at helping this precious little boy! 

Prayers going our for this sweet little guy....it's so so sad!


----------

